

Ask HN:Opensource android projects to read - sourabh86

I have made 2-3 very small android apps, but now I am looking create something on a bigger scale. Which opensource android apps do you recommend to get a better understanding of how complex apps are designed.
======
swanson
[https://github.com/JakeWharton/u2020](https://github.com/JakeWharton/u2020)

[https://github.com/SimonVT/cathode](https://github.com/SimonVT/cathode)

[https://github.com/fastestforward/gauges-
android](https://github.com/fastestforward/gauges-android)

[https://github.com/pyricau/shipfaster](https://github.com/pyricau/shipfaster)

[https://github.com/romainguy/road-trip](https://github.com/romainguy/road-
trip)

~~~
sourabh86
Thanks!

------
siegler
List of open-source Android apps

[http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2124002](http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?t=2124002)

~~~
sourabh86
Thanks, but that is a very long list. Any specific apps that you'd recommend?

------
olie_h
This might be a good start [https://github.com/aliHafizji/Cheddar-
Android](https://github.com/aliHafizji/Cheddar-Android)

